
An open letter about the terms “F#” and “Visual F#” - coffeeyesplease
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archive/2015/10/23/a-letter-about-quot-f-quot-and-quot-visual-f-quot.aspx
======
tomcam
Perfectly reasonable--the same thing RS would do (see: "Gnu/Linux").
Trademarks do not protect themselves. It takes a concerted effort by the
trademark holder.

~~~
sixbrx
I got the sense that this is more about raising recognition that F# isn't tied
completely to the MS ecosystem which is facing something of an uncertain
future.

------
vitd
Good luck with that. If you look on a site like Stack Overflow at questions
about even languages like C and C++, you'll see developers confusing Xcode
with their language. With a name like "Visual F#" it must be 100 times worse
since it includes the name of the language in the product name.

~~~
umanwizard
Reminds me of academics saying stuff like "LaTeX autocorrected my spelling
mistakes". Argh.

------
qntmfred
I get and appreciate the distinction, but I wish Microsoft would replace
"Visual" as the brand keyword with something that doesn't evoke associations
with Visual C++ for Win32 desktop applications or Visual Basic for
Applications macro memories

~~~
wvenable
Their IDE is called Visual Studio.

------
moomin
_sigh_ Microsoft keep doing this "please don't use our trademarks" spiel. It
got old at least 20 years ago.

~~~
wging
This reads like the opposite: they're trying to make people think F# is not
solely theirs.

